# LOOK WHAT I GOT FOR MY BIRTHDAY !!!



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

My Daughter-in-Law made these for my Birthday, which was last weekend.....

Someone had posted a photo of this & I sent it to Her & said: 

"If you want to make something for Me.... This would be super"

I was kind of joking..... though I do think that they are absolutely Gorgeous..... and I love them......

See attached Photos......


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Very Pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Elizabeth5111 (Sep 19, 2011)

What a truly lovely present, right from the heart.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

They are just out of this world. What a wonderful gift. Such a shame that non of my children can do this kind of work...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Elizabeth5111 said:


> What a truly lovely present, right from the heart.


Thank you...... That's what Fatima said, every time she poked her finger, "she just thought of me & how much she loves me"....

Fatima is married to my eldest Son, is the mother of two boys aged 16 & 19. They live in California, so we only see them at Christmas time... They will be coming here for 11 days in December.
Fatima was born in Portugal, was raised in Stuttgart area of Germany from age of 5. She & my Son will celebrate their 20th Anniversary this Dec. 29th........
I do love Her, just as if she was my own daughter.......

Thanks to all of you guys, my knitting buddies......
:lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, those are pretty amazing.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

She must feel he same for you! Really nice. And double what you asked for.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful. Tell her my birthday is in Jan. I would like a set too.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work, you lucky lady. Leonora.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I have those patterns and have never gotten up enough nerve to start them. Glad to see someone did.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

They are very beautiful


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I have those patterns and have never gotten up enough nerve to start them. Glad to see someone did.


Jbandsma,

Fatima told me that - If anyone wants any, that it would cost $100.00 each....... that's how tedious it was to do.......

She said that the actual doily wasn't hard..... It was the Swans...

But, she said completing them was very rewarding.......


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

It would have to be rewarding. I knit a lot of very fine things (cobweb weight yarn, shetland patterns, etc) and I know how tedious it can get. She did a really lovely job on them.


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

just lovely


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> My Daughter-in-Law made these for my Birthday, which was last weekend.....
> 
> Someone had posted a photo of this & I sent it to Her & said:
> 
> ...


How absolutely beautiful. You are just sooo lucky.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, what a spectacular gift! She did a beautiful job.


----------



## CottonJenn (Aug 31, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow..These are beautiful. What a great present and wonderful daughter-in-law!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Now they are stunning. Lucky you!!

Pam


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful. I've never seen anything like those before.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fatima is very talented. She made 2 doilies?
What a wonderful DIL.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They are stunning! What a wonderful, sweet DIL you have. But, I get the feeling, you're a wonderful, sweet MIL! Happy Birthday a little late.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Lucky lady to have such a talented daughter in law


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Simply gorgeous! Beautiful work and what a special DIL. Enjoy!


----------



## DOLLYSO (Oct 16, 2011)

Agree to all the above, absolutely beautiful handwork!
I used to have a woman as a knitting machine customer from Germany and she said when they went to school there were two kinds of Smartz, Smartz of the brain(which she said her brother had) and Smartz of the hands(which she boasted to have) She told me in grade school all the students had to practice and use both Smartz! Sounds like u have a lovely daughter-in-law and she definitely has the Smartz of the hands! I would love it if someone who has these patterns would share them or maybe I could find them online if I search? So happy for U that U received a quite memorable BDay gift!


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

I was so impressed with these photos that I showed them to my husband. He, too, was impressed. Then he asked where you live (I am amazed that this forum includes people from all over the world). What a shock when I saw you live in Cocoa Beach. I live in Viera. Send me a private message. I would like to meet your daughter-in-law when she comes in December.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

How wonderful. I wish I could crochet but even if I did I don't think I would be able to graft this pattern. Truely amazing.


----------



## themightywah (May 30, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

You've got such a beautiful relationship with Fatima ... my heart is bursting with joy for you!!! This is priceless. Thank you so much for sharing your precious family. 
Mary Ann


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Your DIL sure loves you. It's evident in what she has made for you. Nice crocheting; VERY nice. See . . , be careful what you ask for; you may just get it. I've never seen this pattern before. Now wouldn't either doily look nice with a vase of flowers or a pedestal candy dish or holiday decorations (fall leaves or a bowl of Christmas ball ornaments or holly centered as the swans look on. Thank you for sharing and Happy Birthday a bit late.


----------



## HeyJude (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful work and a beautiful story. It's so comforting when our sons find good women to help them through their lives. Best wishes for your December visit.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Just stunning work.


----------



## scousemum (Jul 7, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > I have those patterns and have never gotten up enough nerve to start them. Glad to see someone did.
> ...


worth every penny if not more of $100 wish i could afford to get her to make me some , a true masterpeice .
A belated happy birthday to you x


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazing!! wish I had the patience to do something like that assuming I ever master the art of crochet. What a special and lovely relationship you have.


----------



## Ladybug Robin (Aug 4, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## puppies (May 24, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern for these?
They are simply gorgeous.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

wow, what beautiful work. You are one lucky lady...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful!!! She must love you tremendously.


----------



## pitanga (Oct 26, 2011)

this is amazing...Is it possible to get to the point of knowledge that one just looked at it and figure our how to do it?

Ana


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

they are fabulous x


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Boy your son sure can pick the winners! Wow! Truly beautiful work....and did you get the email that I was your long lost twin? ....jk lol. Gorgeous work.


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

GORGEOUS and very unusual!!!!!!! I don't crochet, but that is a LOT of work!!!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

If anybody has a link to this pattern could they share it? I would love to try this.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a lovely gift! Enjoy and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! I have never seen any doilies like that. I am so glad that she made them for you. That is a labor of love and I know you really appreciate it. I know you are enjoying them. What a blessing to have such a talented and wonderful daughter-in-law.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Incredible!! What a Happy 
Birthday Girl you must be.


----------



## MNJules (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow those are gorgeous.


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

beautiful,and beautiful work I have seen this on a site and it is in my to do lists


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## SherryAngel (Jun 23, 2011)

google swan symphony doilies its a free pattern. beautiful set, been meaning to try them but haven't yet. thinking maybe I should.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

words fail me, they are simply stunning


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

So beautiful. They look like they are in their bridal gowns.
Robin in TX


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG Those are Gorgeous, I want the pattern! I collect swans and have not seen this before!!!! where they get pattern,,,, pleasesssssssss???

I went and searched and found the pattern for free here
http://megan.kiwi.gen.nz/Swan/
Left click on each thumbnail to get the pdf document for each page... Oh wonderful!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It's gorgeous! She did a fabulous job on the swans. I have seen pictures of this doily and always thought I would like to try it. Now, I think once the holidays are over, I may try it.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

They are sweet...nice work....great gift for you!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

evesch said:


> OMG Those are Gorgeous, I want the pattern! I collect swans and have not seen this before!!!! where they get pattern,,,, pleasesssssssss???


Hello,

I plugged in swan symphony crochet doily and I just downloaded a free pattern. It is slightly different, but the swans are the same. I hope this helps you. ;0)


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

They are so beautiful


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very amazing, never saw a pattern like that! Beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Those are Gorgeous, I want the pattern! I collect swans and have not seen this before!!!! where they get pattern,,,, pleasesssssssss???
> ...


Here is the website: www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/doilies.php


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

They are absolutely stunning, your very lucky & Happy Birthday


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

My, those are beautiful! Very nice that you appreciate them! Gaynell


----------



## libellule (May 3, 2011)

WOOWWWWW


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

She must really love you back. 
Its beautiful.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

that is an awesome piece of work! Lucky you


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful and well done. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

What a piece of Art. Lucky you are.
I lived near Stuttgart, Germany. Heavenly part of the World.
My Heart is still there.


----------



## joaniem (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. You can tell she loves you by the work she put into her gift to you. I also would love to meet her. She seems to be a truly special person.


----------



## joaniem (Jun 7, 2011)

I forgot to mention Happy Birthday. Hope we can get together soon.


----------



## kathy56 (Oct 1, 2011)

How unique.
What a great gift!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

These are wonderful. You are a lucky lady to have a wonderful daughter-in-law to do this for you. Happy late birthday.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how pretty. I just love them. What a great gift.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

You are blessed with a "daughter" like her.

And the swan doily is awesome.
linda


----------



## shark (Sep 6, 2011)

that is an impressive doily!! nice birthday present!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I have never saw anything like this before....beautiful !!
happy belated Birthday CBCAROL it was a gift from the heart for sure....enjoy for many many years!!


----------



## booklb (Oct 10, 2011)

This is Awesome!!!! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Spectacular comes to mind.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh Are they Beautiful and so different...


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful! And amazing, she must be very talented.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful. What a thoughtful gift


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is really beautiful. Is it knit or crochet. It looks crochet (I hope). Do you have a pattern? If so, would you be willing to part with it to another crocheter. I have never seen a pattern like this before and would love to do one. My e-mail is [email protected] I would really die and go to heaven (just kidding) to have this pattern.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Incredible, makes me wish I knew how to crochet!!!


----------



## TooToo (Aug 18, 2011)

could you post those beautiful swan patterns. I have an attic full of crochet thread and would love to give them a try. OR, where could we brave ones find the pattern?
TooToo


----------



## Vicki Davis (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> If anybody has a link to this pattern could they share it? I would love to try this.


.....................................................

Here is the pattern that was listed on the original posting for these wonderful Doilies...... It was posted on June 5, 2011....

http://megan.cc/Swan/

I found it by looking under search for "Crocheted Swan Doilies".
Glad you liked them..... They are Gorgeous.....
...............................................

AND THANK YOU to everyone of you for your kind thoughts....
I do Love Her very Much, She is a wonderful DIL and a wonderful person..... 
.
CBCarol :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.love it


----------



## LTK (Nov 3, 2011)

This is just beautiful!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Ingried said:


> What a piece of Art. Lucky you are.
> I lived near Stuttgart, Germany. Heavenly part of the World.
> My Heart is still there.


Ingried,

Fatima actually lived in Sindlefingen....(sp?)


----------



## tpalmer (Nov 2, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Her work is absolutely gorgeous and you are blessed to have such a wonderful daughter in law.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Her work is absolutely gorgeous and you are blessed to have such a wonderful daughter in law.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Just beautiful! How amazing is the person who came up with this pattern? And your D-I-L did a wonderful job.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

How very beautiful. Lucky you to receive such a gorgeous gift.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy birthday and what a great gift. I love swans and those are just gorgeous. Hope you birthday was a good one all around.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

What a thoughtful gift! they are beautiful!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

That is just beautiful! I'll bet you were really surprised when you received this. Sounds like a special daughter in law!


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW. beautiful work. I don't think I would ever tackle anything like that, she must love you lots!!1


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

oh wow.they are so beautiful.a brilliant table centrepiece.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow! Those are just SO pretty. I'd love to find out the details - what kind of crochet thread, what hook size, what patterns...


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

have never seen anything like it its amazing really talened person too!


----------



## Mariana_T (Oct 27, 2011)

I just want to know if she filled the necks with something or she just used fabric starch. Thank you in advance for the answer.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Unusual, to say the least!


----------



## my needles (Mar 27, 2011)

unbelievable. You can send it to me


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

MAgnificent work ,a gift truly from the heart. You are so very fortunate.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lucky you


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

they are absolutely stunning! beautiful! someday I will have to try to do them...they are just tooo lovely!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have seen that before and wondered how hard that would be.. I would take at least several months to complete it.. I would also need a good forum for all my questions..LOL Thats amazing.. I would love a gift like that and I can see all the hard work she put into it... your one lucky lady and Happy Belated Birthday...


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never seen anything lik that..... They are gorgeous, that certainly is a very special gift, lucky you....


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> They are just out of this world. What a wonderful gift. Such a shame that non of my children can do this kind of work...


None of my kids do needle craft and I definitively have the talent for this...you have an AWESOME Daughter in Law...you must be a TERRIFIC Mother in Law. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd say you are one very lucky Mother-in-law. Beautiful work.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I use that small yarn (thread) sometimes, and would love to make one for my sister in law who loves swans, but never could afford to pay $100 to get them made. Is there a pattern I could buy?

I love them. Lucky you and Happy Birthday. What a lucky Mom to get something like that. It is awesome

Vickey


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> My Daughter-in-Law made these for my Birthday, which was last weekend.....
> 
> Someone had posted a photo of this & I sent it to Her & said:
> 
> ...


OH how fortunate you are to have such a wonderful loving DIL~! 
I do thread crochet doilies & have never seen this pattern.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and also I would like to wish you a very happy belated birthday. I will save this post and when I have it made I will send you a picture of it. Again, thank you.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Is there any possibility that I could get this pattern?

I really love it

Thank you

Vickey S. (AKA wordpaintervs)


----------



## labon.gardner (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Pretty!!!


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello,

That is absolutely amazing! I can't even imagine how that is done. And everyone one is perfect too! It is amazing.
Best,
Sarah


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Where did you get them? Please?


jbandsma said:


> I have those patterns and have never gotten up enough nerve to start them. Glad to see someone did.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow! Your DIL must love you alot! What an artist she is.


CBCAROL said:


> My Daughter-in-Law made these for my Birthday, which was last weekend.....
> 
> Someone had posted a photo of this & I sent it to Her & said:
> 
> ...


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

absolutely stunning. would love a beautiful gift lift that.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> I use that small yarn (thread) sometimes, and would love to make one for my sister in law who loves swans, but never could afford to pay $100 to get them made. Is there a pattern I could buy?
> 
> I love them. Lucky you and Happy Birthday. What a lucky Mom to get something like that. It is awesome
> 
> Vickey


The Pattern site is listed in an earlier page. 
I think on page 3 or 4. It is called Symphonie Swan .......
CBCarol 
:lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## evietrust (Oct 11, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant, would love a pattern to make these myself if you can help


----------



## cusyl (May 16, 2011)

Wow, awesome.


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW Can I borrow her for my Birthday??


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!!! one of the best work I have seen. Absolutely Gorgeous.


----------



## Chara (Jun 10, 2011)

Those are SUPER GORGEOUS! Wish I were that clever.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I think Fatima is just as lucky to have you in her life as well, great work.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I have never seen anything like them. They are just beautiful! Kudos to your daughter-in-law! She must love you.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

What a wonderful daughter-in-law you have to make you a beautiful center piece. I can see where it would cost $100.00 to have someone make them.'

Dakota Sun


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

You lucky lady !! Never have seen such an unique doily. Beautiflly done and how very meaningful for you. Nice to have a DIL like her--I too have a wonderful DIL that I love dearly. We are blessed--A true heirloom for your family. Thanks for sharing with us---


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

What a nice job! Very attractive!!


----------



## designing dorie (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow! Great work. What a loving gift.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw this pattern also. It is absolutely lovely. Did not think I was up to it. Pat


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

Can you share those patterns you have? They are truly gorgeous and would make a stunning Wedding Table Centerpiece placed (as in gracefully gliding) upon blue glass to resemble a lake) - with white satin roses and twinkling candlelights (battery) floating amongst them! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry - my reply was meant for jbandsma who has the patterns. 
And now, to the Birthday Girl! Happy Birthday to YOU - what a truly beautiful gift.


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my, I have never seen any project so delicate! Amazing. I could just stare at it and pretend I was one of the swans!
Have a great holiday visit with your kids! I lived in SE MI for 15 years before ending up in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

The doily is absolutely beautiful! I have always loved swans.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Stunning!! What beautiful work and so pretty. Very elegant too,your a lucky lady. Many happy returns for your birthday


----------



## Tammie248 (Apr 20, 2011)

How beautiful!!! A very special Birthday present!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

They are quite beautiful


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> My Daughter-in-Law made these for my Birthday, which was last weekend.....
> 
> Someone had posted a photo of this & I sent it to Her & said:
> 
> ...


I am awestruck. So beautiful!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful!!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

they are so beautifully done. thanks for sharing


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

You are so lucky! I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

OOOH!!! I just connected to the link and printed out the instructions! So excited! I absolutely love it! Must admit it does appear to be a very detailed and very tedious, delicate piece of handiwork! But, just seeing these pix has 'pumped me up' for a new challenge! (After Christmas) I am afraid - but, this is definitely my first project for 2012!!! Please, dear God, don't let my vision fail me now!
And, now - a special message to Fatima - What beautiful work! I have never been so excited about a crochet pattern since I made my daughter's crocheted Wedding Dress! I hope we see more of your beautiful artwork!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Outstanding!! Just gorgeous.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

WoW That is beautiful. What a special daughter-in law you have.lol


----------



## yralee (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow!!! So beautiful!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely and such a tribute to you both!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Magnificent, thoughtful and kind...Happy Birthday  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

How beautiful. I made one of these for my MIL many, many years ago. She has now passed so when my BIL cleans up the house we may find it, she never threw anything away.
I think I used teeth from a comb for the beak but can't remember how I attached them.
Leanna x


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful! What a lovely birthday present!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

These are lovely, your daughter in law loves you very much to do this for you.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

To take a word that my DD used to love to use "fantabulous"!!! 

AWESOME!!!!!!! I know you will treasure these for life. 

Happy Be-lated Birthday!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wish I could crochet. they are beautiful


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

These are just awesome! They would look great at a bridal or baby shower, very special decorations!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> My Daughter-in-Law made these for my Birthday, which was last weekend.....
> 
> Someone had posted a photo of this & I sent it to Her & said:
> 
> ...


They are beautiful. I will have to try them now.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

what a sweet daughter in law! She must think a lot of you to make them and in such a short period of time! They are beautiful.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

very lovely!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

very nice job.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! She must love you as much as you love her to have worked so hard on something you wanted!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, my goodness. What a special gift.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## cil1929mi (Apr 29, 2011)

Simply gorgeous!!! Europeon women are so gifted! I have a German ladyfriend in Oregon who knits the most beautiful doilies I have ever seen. I am so lucky to have a few of them. I even framed 2 of them. Bless your daughter-in-law for being so gifted! Charlotte


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Those are amazing! My mother does a lot of filet crochet, so I sent her the pictures to see if she's interested. -- Renee


----------



## jude42s (Aug 27, 2011)

beautiful! Wish I could crochet


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Magical. A " Swan Lake".


----------



## Rachel51 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the most beautiful doily I have ever seen! Can you share the pattern with me? It IS crochet, right?

Thanks!
Rachel51


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Me too?


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing! These must be very hard to make!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Rachel51 said:


> This is the most beautiful doily I have ever seen! Can you share the pattern with me? It IS crochet, right?
> 
> Thanks!
> Rachel51


Rachel51,
Here's the website..... If you click on each page they will enlarge & you can print them out. I DID NOT crochet them, My DIL did.

http://megan.kiwi.gen.nz/Swan/

Thanks for asking...... CBCarol


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

hi cbcarol,late happy birthday to you, theseswandoilys are beutys, your daughter done well,good work done,lolingrid


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

how interesting, never saw anything like that. oh and happy birthday


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

would love to have the pattern if possible please send to [email protected]


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

ok cancel that i found the pattern by clicking on the link


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

The doilys are gorgeous.


----------

